# Full co2 setup with powder fertz



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am going to be moving soon and I am getting rid of some of my stuff. Up for sale is my High tech co2 setup. It includes: 10 lb tank (empty), 5 lb tank (empty), regulator, bubble counter, drop checker with solution, ph controller, glass diffusor, powder fertilizers for EI dosing and some seachem Iron and 2 jars of Equilibrium.

Asking $225

The 10 lb tank will need to be electrostatic tested before refilled. Both came from Kimborough fire extinguisher in Arlington and they will do it for you (if you want).

Here is a pic of everything but the solution for the drop checker and the ph controller probe (still in the tank its not supposed to dry out)

Will not part out. pickup only in Hurst TX

Jax


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jackson are you selling whole, or parting out? I'd be interested in the dry ferts.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

If I can find another buyer for everything else I will sell you the fertilizers.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Still available?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Pending...


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sold


----------

